# Which floors and furniture gives elegance looks to my bedroom?



## marks.fletchers (Jan 3, 2015)

I want to add elegance and traditional looks to my bedroom. Which floors and furniture I should go for?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

pick your poison 
https://www.google.com/search?q=ele...R&biw=1440&bih=813#tbm=isch&q=elegant+bedroom


----------

